# Found Komorner Tumbler



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

FOUND IN ANAHEIM, HAS LEG BAND AND IS TAME. CAUGHT SO CATS WOULD NOT CATCH. 

MY EMAIL IS [email protected] please email me with the birds full tag number to verify it as being your bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for helping this bird. Sadly, it doesn't work like you think .. you will have to post all the information from the band in order for us to locate the owner. If you don't want to do this, then I am a pigeon rescue person in your area. I live in Lake Forest and work in Garden Grove. You can call me at 949-584-6696

Terry


----------

